# 2020 Tax Year: Recovery Rebate Credit Calculation



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Is my calculation of the recovery rebate credit (1040-line#30) correct? My answer is *$0.00*

Pg # 59: https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1040gi.pdf

I received:
EIP-1 (Economic Impact Payment 1): $1,200 (April-2020)
EIP-2 (Economic Impact Payment 2): $0
EIP-3 (Economic Impact Payment 3): $1,400 (June-2021)

*2020 details:*

filing status: married filing separately
# of dependents: 0
Adjusted Gross Income: $18,649










Thanks.
Miky


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@miky348 -- Your question: "Is my calculation of the recovery rebate credit (1040-line#30) correct? My answer is *$0.00"*
No, fortunately, your calculations are incorrect! It appears you are good to line 19 (however, it is never a good idea to skip lines , on an IRS worksheet.) Line 20 instructions tell you to subtract line19 ($0.00) from line 18 ($600.00.) The result is $600.00, not $0.00! Likewise, line 21 is a combination of lines 17 ($0.00) and line 20 ($600.00.) So your Recovery Rebate Credit, for line 30 of your 1040 is *$600.00*.

Your EIP-3 payment of $1,400.00 is immaterial, for 2020. It will be applied to your 2021 tax submission. Cheers, 255


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

255 said:


> @miky348 -- Your question: "Is my calculation of the recovery rebate credit (1040-line#30) correct? My answer is *$0.00"*
> No, fortunately, your calculations are incorrect! It appears you are good to line 19 (however, it is never a good idea to skip lines , on an IRS worksheet.) Line 20 instructions tell you to subtract line19 ($0.00) from line 18 ($600.00.) The result is $600.00, not $0.00! Likewise, line 21 is a combination of lines 17 ($0.00) and line 20 ($600.00.) So your Recovery Rebate Credit, for line 30 of your 1040 is *$600.00*.
> 
> Your EIP-3 payment of $1,400.00 is immaterial, for 2020. It will be applied to your 2021 tax submission. Cheers, 255


*Thank you!*


----------

